# hope he contacts me



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

if he does I'm going to pick this up
toro snow thrower


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

Wow, you can't go wrong with that price! Good luck!


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

+1 brother detroit! Heck of a deal right there. You Toro herd grows!


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

That's a no brainer there.


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

That is only 7 miles from me.......Race Ya their......LOL


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

that would be hard to pass.


----------



## Biketrax (Jan 28, 2015)

Good Luck Looks Nice!


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Yep - worth the trouble for sure..... even if it's only for parts


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't know, after all it's not running and might need gas, a spark plug or even the carb cleaned. :icon_whistling::icon_whistling:

$20 dollar PowerShift !!


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> if he does I'm going to pick this up
> toro snow thrower


 Where are the pics of your new blower ??


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Did you get a call back?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Ad was posted 8 days ago. I seriously doubt he still has it.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Shryp said:


> Ad was posted 8 days ago. I seriously doubt he still has it.


wah-wah... :tongue:


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope you get it bud


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

What in the name of ZEUS happened to the last one. there my Brother from another Mother.mg::question::emoticon-south-park


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Shryp said:


> Ad was posted 8 days ago. I seriously doubt he still has it.


got a text from him today and he still has it so it looks like I'm going to be bringing home a 624 powershift soon


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

Congrats on a nice blower and at very good price.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow, still had it, and actually contacted you! That's almost as good as hitting the lottery! Well, almost...be sure to post pictures when you get it home.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

he text me again this morning, looks like tomorrow i'll be picking it up after 18:00


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

congrats! excellent deal.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> What in the name of ZEUS happened to the last one. there my Brother from another Mother.mg::question::emoticon-south-park


making some room in the garage for the old and the new, hey if one powershift is good two has gotta be great :icon-hgtg:


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Speaking of winning the lottery..... looks like I will be going to work this morning! :>(


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

bad69cat said:


> Speaking of winning the lottery..... looks like I will be going to work this morning! :>(


congrats ...... that is unless you don't want to go back to work


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

it was still raining yesterday so I didn't go pick up the 624, I text the guy and went and picked it up about 8am today. turns out the guy works at the toro dealer not far from his house. he said he likes single stage toro's and has a 221, I asked about the 721 and he said they were good machines but didn't seem to have the hp of a 221, 2450, 3650. looking at the powershift 624 I'm going to need a few parts but it does have compression


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Congrats......!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

1988 OR 1989 Model years.:question:mg::emoticon-south-park


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> 1988 OR 1989 Model years.:question:mg::emoticon-south-park


its an '89
9002101


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> it was still raining yesterday


I transfer plains in Detroit yesterday late afternoon, sure as he11, it was raining pretty good there.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

liftoff1967 said:


> I transfer plains in Detroit yesterday late afternoon, sure as he11, it was raining pretty good there.


the original plan was to pick up the 624 at 18:00 yesterday but it started raining just after 08:00 so I pm the guy and rushed to pick it up this morning, he said he leaves for work at 08:15 and I arrived with 15 minutes to spare


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm happy for you, William. Nice score!


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

You need a bigger garage.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

69ariens said:


> You need a bigger garage.


if I get a bigger garage I would just get another motorcycle or two to fill it up once I bought the other eight home. between snowblowers and motorcycles the new bigger garage wouldn't have much more room then what I have now


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

You need a HUGE garage!


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

You can never have to much garage....... looks like she has been sitting outside for awhile. Either way you got parts or you got a project! SCORE!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

bad69cat said:


> You can never have to much garage....... looks like she has been sitting outside for awhile. Either way you got parts or you got a project! SCORE!


I'm going to try and clean the carb and get it running and if that doesn't work its going to get a hemi or maybe a 301


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

AH, just put a wing motor on it.....


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

db9938 said:


> AH, just put a wing motor on it.....


mounting the radiator or radiators ( 1500 and 1800 wings have two radiators ) would be a challenge


----------



## Terrance (Dec 28, 2015)

detdrbuzzard said:


> I'm going to try and clean the carb and get it running and if that doesn't work its going to get a hemi or maybe a 301


I second that motion for a 426 Hemi [with Hillborn Injection and open headers just to make the neighbors mad] :icon-hgtg:
:icon-hgtg:


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Terrance said:


> I second that motion for a 426 Hemi [with Hillborn Injection and open headers just to make the neighbors mad] :icon-hgtg:
> :icon-hgtg:


no thanks, I like being able to hear


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> I'm going to try and clean the carb and get it running and if that doesn't work its going to get a hemi or maybe a 301[/QUOTE
> 
> *For the love of Everthing good. WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I know you love your briggs motors my brother but I've got another $500 to $1000 to spend on the might ST1300 and only $250 for the motor on the 624


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> I'm going to try and clean the carb and get it running and if that doesn't work its going to get a hemi or maybe a 301


I have a modified Cadillac 472 out of a project car just sitting in my garage. :wavetowel2:


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

caddydaddy said:


> I have a modified Cadillac 472 out of a project car just sitting in my garage. :wavetowel2:


while it might not be as impressive as the caddy motor I have a 5.0 cobra motor with a " b " cam from a mustang project here along with a 5spd trans


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

there is a good thread somewhere here that they installed the 301cc engine on a 624 powershift. he did a great job. I did one with the 212cc clone and wish I did a 301cc or 420cc for all the trouble this model presents during a swap...tranny under the unit needs to be dropped to install new engine.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> if I get a bigger garage I would just get another motorcycle or two to fill it up once I bought the other eight home. between snowblowers and motorcycles the new bigger garage wouldn't have much more room then what I have now


You need room to work on your toys.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

If all else fails you own the cheapest boat anchor. Just visualized this coming out of the water getting ready to leave the dock. "Picture in my head is pretty funny" way better than a Cadillac engine or a 302. The tires wouldn't scratch the hull.


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

Buttchet said:


> there is a good thread somewhere here that they installed the 301cc engine on a 624 powershift. he did a great job. I did one with the 212cc clone and wish I did a 301cc or 420cc for all the trouble this model presents during a swap...tranny under the unit needs to be dropped to install new engine.


Pathfinder13 was the member that did a powershift with a 301cc engine. did a real nice job.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

the tracks on the Yamaha would have superior traction coming out of the water and up the ramp


----------



## Terrance (Dec 28, 2015)

You guys are nuts ya' know that? I bet if the wife doubled your snowblower budget you all would blow a gasket!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Terrance said:


> You guys are nuts ya' know that? I bet if the wife doubled your snowblower budget you all would blow a gasket!


I don't have a wife (never been married ) or kids ( mom said "don't have kids with a woman you don't want to be with " ) so I'm not hurting anyone with my snowblower addiction


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Addiction? What addiction? This is not normal? Say it ain't so!...... I just drug home a $25 snapper 2 stroke that runs like a champ. If they are giving them away - how can you refuse!?


----------

